# [matériel] probleme au niveau du débit du réseau et autre

## alpha_one_x86

Bonjour, je sais que j'ai que des probleme insoluble mais c'est pour ça que je post car j'ai pas d'autre solution (quoi que le sucide :p ...)

J'ai 2 pc en réseau (au -), un pc de bureau, un serveur web.

1) Je suis en full gigabit 1000Mb/s -> 100Mo/s avec les pertes. J'ai des cables 5E. Mais j'ai un gros probléme de débit, car avec un hub 100Mb/s j'avais:

apache -> firefox 10Mo/s max

samba -> samba 10Mo/s max

avec des débits constant en général

En gigabit j'ai avec un hub 1000Mb/s:

apache -> firefox 50Mo/s max, 32Mo/s débit courant

samba -> samba 20Mo/s max, 11Mo/s débit courant

les débits max sont vu par gkrellm en local et en réseau

Ici les debit ne sont pas du tout constant, et j'ai des debit null, mais hdparm me donne les debits de mes disk dur messurer sont 70Mo/s minimun, j'ai fait ces teste avec du reiserfs sur des fichiers de 3.5Go non fraguementer, on n'entant pas les disk dur grater, 

EDIT: tranfert linux samba -> windows, avec windows qui demande les fichiers: 45Ko/s il y a un probleme quelque part.

2)  ou trouver les sources de ça:

http://first-world.no-ip.info/copie.png

kio ne m'aide pas, je cherche les sources pour les modifier puis les recompiler.

Avec des copie partition a partition j'ai du 32Mo/s.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Thu Dec 14, 2006 5:39 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## DuF

Plutot que d'utiliser hdparm tu voudrais pas faire des copies de disques à disques (ou de partitions à partitions) pour voir les valeurs réelles de débit de tes disques.

Sinon j'ai pas compris, t'es en full gigabit partout ou t'as des cartes gigabit mais un hub 100 ?

Sinon, tes interfaces gigabit elles sont en auto-négociation "on" ou "off" ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon réseau est en 1000 bien detcter comme tester le debit sans passer par une copie de fichier?

----------

## nemo13

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mon réseau est en 1000 bien detcter comme tester le debit sans passer par une copie de fichier?

 

bonsoir,

Quel est ton équipement réseau ?

1) je ne connais pas de Hub 1 Giga

2) pour  ce débit c'est du câble catégorie 6 qu'il te faut et des connecteurs blindés (métal)

A part ceci , bonne chance

edit : je viens de relire ton post:

si tu n'as "en réseau" que deux machines ; pourquoi ne pas utiliser simplement un câble croisé ?

pour le succide , ce n'est pas une bonne idée car c'est les autres qui hériteront de ton fouilli.

pas cool pour eux  :Confused: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

1) j'ai un switch asus

2) j'ai avec apche et firefox qui bien meilleur débit qu'avac samba. Donc je pense pas que c'est le materiel, mais on m'a dit que du cable 5E ça aller.

J'ai en réaliter 4 pc conecter + une box, mais je parle que de 2 pc pour ne pas tout compliquer.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Voir l'edit de mon 1er post.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> 2)  ou trouver les sources de ça:
> 
> http://first-world.no-ip.info/copie.png
> 
> kio ne m'aide pas, je cherche les sources pour les modifier puis les recompiler.

 

Tu veux faire ce que tu raconte ici ? ^^

C'est quoi l'intérêt d'un tel outil ? Pense Linux, pas Windows ! Linux s'en sort bien mieux dans la gestion des fichiers pour pouvoir s'en sortir tout seul en gardant les perfs au mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Car je sais faire ces copies, mais c'est mieux avec une interface. Car certaine copie doivent etre gérer avec tel cache, d'autre en paralélle et certain en serie, defois j'ai besoin de mettre sur pause ou de limiter de debit. utilise le tu vera, il permet de truc que je trouve que avec ce logiciel.

----------

## geekounet

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Car je sais faire ces copies, mais c'est mieux avec une interface. Car certaine copie doivent etre gérer avec tel cache, d'autre en paralélle et certain en serie, defois j'ai besoin de mettre sur pause ou de limiter de debit. utilise le tu vera, il permet de truc que je trouve que avec ce logiciel.

 

Je vois pas l'intérêt de pauser une copie, et pour le parallèle/série, suffit d'en lancer plus ou moins en même temps pis c'est tout.

----------

## shadok723

t'as pas fini de raconter des conneries ? tu tweak le cache quand tu copies toi ? faut arreter de trainer sur thehackademy tu deviens un vrai guru a force...

surtout continue a me faire rire hein !

----------

## Scullder

J'ai rien compris à ton problème, mais c'est quoi ta carte réseau ?

Ca peut venir du driver (comme forcedeth, qui prend en 100Mb les chipset réseaux Gb ethernet sur les cartes mères nvidia)

----------

## nemo13

>alpha

prend le temps de lire et d'assimiler 

ceci ( notament les remarques du dénomé jabarto ) et cela aussi

après à toi de faire la part marketing du Gigabit eth.

----------

## grosnours

alpha_one_x86, pourrais-tu t'atteler à résoudre un problème à la fois au lieu de balancer 10 sujets "ouin <random> fonctionne pas !!!" et laisser la communauté chercher à ta place ?

merci d'avance.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je m'éparpille je sais, pour ceux qui dise que c'est inutile supercopier je suis désoler c'est faux, je fait des copie souvent. 

Je ne cherche a à qu'on me fase tout a ma place, j'ai chercher dans ton mes probleme, (que ce soit sous gentoo ou mandriva).

EDIT: pour nemo13 je sais ce que tu veux dire mais 40Ko/s c'est minable (samba -> windows). Et si apache peu faire du 32Mo/s alors samba peu aussi. Surtout avec des disk dur en raid0. J'ai aussi tester avec des ram disk, ça fait pareil.

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je m'éparpille je sais, pour ceux qui dise que c'est inutile supercopier je suis désoler c'est faux, je fait des copie souvent. 
> 
> Je ne cherche a à qu'on me fase tout a ma place, j'ai chercher dans ton mes probleme, (que ce soit sous gentoo ou mandriva).
> 
> EDIT: pour nemo13 je sais ce que tu veux dire mais 40Ko/s c'est minable (samba -> windows). Et si apache peu faire du 32Mo/s alors samba peu aussi. Surtout avec des disk dur en raid0. J'ai aussi tester avec des ram disk, ça fait pareil.

 

Ton supercopier c'est sous windows, un OS qui a d'énormes problèmes de sérialisation au niveau de son système de fichier. Sous linux, on a des FS décents. Les copies qui te prendraient 20 minutes sous windows son torchées en moins de 2 minutes. On a aussi des schedulers dignes de ce nom qui font que si tu copies des fichiers, ta musique va pas s'arreter.

Mais bien au de là de ça, t'es de nouveau en train d'attaquer le problème à l'envers : tu cherches la partie interface dans KDE avant de te demander comment linux gère son cache, d'ailleurs quel cache??? première question. Ensuite admettons que tu arrives à changer ses valeurs (c'est aps le code de KDE qui va t'aider IMHO) quel en serait l'impact?

Deuxièmement pour limiter un débit? quellle partie du code est concernée selon toi? là encore ça ce joue au niveau kernel (tu maitrises les syscalls de linux toi?), et aux niveau des schedulers, et ce genre de trucs cfq (avec ionice) ne prévoye de le faire que dans le futur, les autres schedulers ne le font pas.

Faire un gros hack de la mort c'est pas regarder l'API de QT   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

J'ai regarder QT, j'ai pas encore programmer sous QT. Je trouve que linux n'a pas trop de probleme de perf mais c'est surtout pour l'utilisation. Je lance une copie, la je m'apersoi que j'ai un fichier + prioritaire a copier, alors ce serai bien de pouvoir mettre sur pause pour relancer ensuite.

Mais linux a un probleme je copie d'un hdd vers 3 autre, il vas copier en paralelle si je lance 3 copie, et faire un gros ramdom access time, et parailser mon disk dur. Meme si c'est pas génant pour ça, c'est + l'interface que les perf qui m'intérésse.

J'ai cru comprendre que kio??? rentrer en jeu en +.

EDIT: c'est defois pratique de pouvoir reprendre une copie planter en cour, vois  le temp total et la progession du fichier, ...

EDIT2: Et si non pour mon réseau personne n'a d'idee? Car le je lutte.

----------

## grosnours

En cherchant 5 minutes, tu trouverais netperf et dbench.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mais çà vas pas me résourdre mon probleme, car sous firefox j'ai du 50Mo/s max donc c'est que mon réseau peu faire ce debit, Si non sous samba j'ai 45Ko/s vers windows et 11Mo/s vers un autre samba. Donc le probleme vien de samba.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
toc ~ # netperf -l 60 -H 192.168.1.10 -t TCP_STREAM -p 80

TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.1.10

Recv   Send    Send

Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed

Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput

bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/sec

 87380  16384  16384    60.00     537.60

toc ~ #
```

Pour ceux qui voulais des teste avec net perf

Mais ce qui est le + caractéristique de mon réseau c'est que le débit n'est vraiment pas constant. mais le résultat moyen sont la:

537MBits/s -> 67Mo/s donc ou est le probleme?

----------

## kernelsensei

Si le débit n'est pas constant ça peut venir du cable... je ne sais pas si le 5E suffit vraiment pour du gigabit.... en theorie oui, mais peut-être qu'avec du 6 t'aurais de meilleures perfs !

Sinon concernant Samba, tu peux jeter un oeil ici : http://www.dd.iij4u.or.jp/~okuyamak/Documents/tuning.english.html et ici : http://www.patoche.org/LTT/samba/00000014.html

----------

## Scullder

Ca vient peut-être de windows aussi, les perf des dossiers partagés sont assez médiocres pour le copie de nombreux petits fichiers (surtout en passant par explorer.exe en fait). Perso j'ai un bon ftp. Sous gnome avec nautilus, tu peux ensuite mettre la connexion ftp sous forme d'icône sur ton bureau, et l'utiliser de manière transparente (à essayer, je m'en souviens plus en fait ^^).

Ca te permettrait d'éviter d'utiliser une usine à gaz juste pour des fichiers et d'éliminer tes problèmes de débits.

Si tes deux postes sont sous linux, regarde du côté de nfs.

Sinon pour les problèmes de linux sur l'utilisation, je te conseille franchement d'arrêter gentoo pour une distribution plus simple (histoire d'avoir un peu d'expérience), et de réessayer gentoo après. Ca te paraitra plus simple, et ça te permettra de comprendre/trouver plus vite la cause des problèmes que tu rencontres.

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Deuxièmement pour limiter un débit? quellle partie du code est concernée selon toi? là encore ça ce joue au niveau kernel (tu maitrises les syscalls de linux toi?), et aux niveau des schedulers, et ce genre de trucs cfq (avec ionice) ne prévoye de le faire que dans le futur, les autres schedulers ne le font pas.

 

A mon avis, le machin sous windows, il doit copier les fichiers en passant par un buffer en mémoire, et calculer des temps de sleep entre chaque copie de bloc pour simuler un débit limité.

Après quand on calcule la moyenne sur quelques secondes, ça marche.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Pour les cable j'ai compris. Et dans mon 1er post, je fait des teste sur un fichier de 3.5Go!!!!!!

Schullder pour la supercopier tu as raison ça marche comme ça. 

Tout mes postes client sont sous linux et windows.

J'ai une mandrake mais j'y arrive encore - bien que sous gentoo alors que sous gentoo j'avance.

----------

## Scullder

Bah essaie debian ou ubuntu server si t'as le temps.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Et si c'est pas le serveur qui bloque? j'ai le meme proble avec debian live en kubuntu.

----------

## grosnours

Vu que c'est pas la connectique qui a l'air de trinquer, il te reste à vérifier:

- le disque source,

- le protocole,

- le disque cible.

Tu peux vérifier le bon fonctionnement du disque source avec un "time cat monfichier > /dev/null".

Tu peux vérifier si le protocole est le problème en en testant d'autres (nfs tcp, nfs udp en jouant sur rsize, samba smbfs en jouant sur SO_RCVBUF et autres, samba cifs idem, ftp, ssh, ...) et tous sur le même fichier, en prenant soin de tester avec un fichier >> RAM (pour les problèmes de cache tant du côté client que serveur).

Tu peux vérifier le disque cible en "time dd if=/dev/zero of=/path/to/foo bs=1M count=1024".

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Disk cible:

```
user@silvestre ~ $ time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/disk2/iso/cygwin-cd-release-20060906.iso bs=1M count=1024

1024+0 records in

1024+0 records out

1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 16.2286 s, 66.2 MB/s

real    0m18.008s

user    0m0.008s

sys     0m4.256s
```

Disk sources: (taille du fichier: 1369296896o)

```
toc samba # time cat cygwin-cd-release-20060906.iso > /dev/null

real    0m35.297s

user    0m0.124s

sys     0m2.312s

```

avec le protocole http, ftp, j'ai des bien meilleur perf, mais je veux un partage de fichier windows.

----------

## grosnours

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Disk cible:
> 
> ```
> user@silvestre ~ $ time dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/disk2/iso/cygwin-cd-release-20060906.iso bs=1M count=1024
> 
> ...

 

Avec cette commande, tu as overwrite /mnt/disk2/iso/cygwin-cd-release-20060906.iso en y mettant 1GB de zéros, tu vas devoir le retélécharger.

En HTTP, tu peux partager des fichiers avec Webdav, tant pour les hôtes Linux que Windows.

----------

## Enlight

A part utiliser cifs (ce qui devrait être le cas d'après l'un de tes threads précédents) au lieu de smbfs, y'a rien a espérer comme amélioration.

edit : je viens de voir que kernel_senseï a filé une astuce supplémentaire que tu n'as pas testée...

----------

## nemo13

> alpha_x86

---...---

personnellement j'ai la flemme de le lire

----------

## alpha_one_x86

nemo13 merci je lit et je vous redit quoi, j'utlise du cifs, grosnours je veux justement pas faire de transfer en http, j'ai bien fait de faire une sauvegarde de cygwin.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3  USE="async pam python readline -acl -automount -cups -doc -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -libclamav -mysql -oav -postgres -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind -xml" 0 kB
```

Je comprend pas certain flag, et il ne sont pas accessible ici:

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

les flag inconu sont: oav swat winbind

Quel flag devrai utiliser?

Avec l'aide de nemo13, je suis passer de 10 a 22Mo/s. Mais je suis sur que je peu faire mieu, car avec d'autre logicel et protocole, j'ai des meilleur debit.

----------

## grosnours

emerge ufed

PS: c'est pas parce que tu peux faire 350km/h sur circuit avec une F1 que ça t'aidera à aller plus vite avec ta 2cv sur ta route de campagne.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon matos supporte un debit X, donc je veux que les logicels ne bride pas mon débit.Last edited by alpha_one_x86 on Sun Dec 17, 2006 8:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alpha_one_x86

```
ufed --help

Parse error in /etc/make.conf

Compilation failed in require at /usr/sbin/ufed line 9.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/sbin/ufed line 9.
```

/etc/make.conf:

```
# chmod 644

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=athlon64 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -m3dnow -mfpmath=sse -mtune=athlon64" # -mtune=athlon-fx

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="17"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

U_MULTIMEDIA="-aac -alsa -arts bitmap-fonts -ffmpeg gif -avi imagemagick jpeg -matroska -mikmod -mp3 -mpeg -ogg -oss png -quicktime -theora -vorbis -win32codecs -xmms"

U_DEVICES="acpi -cdr -dvd -dvdr input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse -bluetooth lm_sensors wifi"

U_CPU="3dnow mmx sse sse2 amd64 nforce2 3dnowext mmxext"

U_SERV="apache2 crypt gd session tcpd truetype unicode hardened hardenedphp"

#desactiver: mysql pam

U_DESKTOP="-cups samba -firefox -doc"

U_UNKNOW="-berkdb -fam -gdbm gpm -gstreamer hal ldap ncurses nls -ppds -spell spl"

U_WM="-opengl -kde -qt3 -qt4 -X dri nvidia vesa vmware vga -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -sdl -xorg"

U_SYSTEM="userlocales unicodek fortran ipv6 -java -ldap nptl nptlonly python readline -tk zlib"

USE="${U_MULTIMEDIA} ${U_DEVICES} ${U_CPU} ${U_SERV} ${U_DESKTOP} ${U_UNKNOW} ${U_WM} ${U_SYSTEM}"

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vmware vga"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

```

----------

## grosnours

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mon matos supporte en debit, donc je veux que les logicels ne bride pas mon débit.

 

Tu n'as donc pas compris la métaphore ... ce n'est pas parce qu'http ou ftp sont adaptés à un réseau gigabit que samba l'est.

C'est plus clair ainsi ?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

sous linux je peu peu etre lancer les jeu sous ftp, ce serai mieux de les monter.

Mais sous windows je peu pas monter un répertoire réseau en tant que disk dur.

----------

## blasserre

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Mais sous windows je peu pas monter un répertoire réseau en tant que disk dur.

 

clic droit sur le poste de travail > connecter un lecteur réseau

----------

## Enlight

Ici c'est dans "Outils", mais merci pour la découverte! Y'a quand même des trucs pas trop mal sur cet OS finalement!

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Quand j'avais essayer ça marcher pas, mais je reteste, mais ca m'oblige a savoir installer et configurer un serveur ftp.

Et sous linux je peu faire la meme chose?

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je comprend pas certain flag, et il ne sont pas accessible ici: 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml
> 
> les flag inconu sont: oav swat winbind 

 

C'est une blague hein ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml#net-fs

----------

## Enlight

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Quand j'avais essayer ça marcher pas, mais je reteste, mais ca m'oblige a savoir installer et configurer un serveur ftp.
> 
> Et sous linux je peu faire la meme chose?

 

Mais ça marche pour ftp http samba et peut être d'autres... ça ajoute un raccourci dans favoris reseaux à priori...

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je me suis mal exprimer, sous linux puis monter un ftp dans un point de montage? Je suis pas sorti de l'auberge vu que mon proftpd qui marcher ne marche plus ni aucun serveur ftp.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Je suis pas sorti de l'auberge vu que mon proftpd qui marcher ne marche plus ni aucun serveur ftp.

 

C'est pas grave ça, il te suffit simplement d'ouvrir un autre thread histoire que tout le monde t'aide à configurer ton serveur ftp car le net manque de tutos à ce propos   :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

>  lancer les jeux sous ftp

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

t'ain on m'a changé les protocoles réseaux  :Question: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Les transfert par ftp sont + rapide, mais le listage du répertoire met 1min pour un répertoire avec 5 élément.

EDIT:J'ai tester avec proftpd et vsftpd.

----------

## nemo13

 *alpha_one_x86 wrote:*   

> Les transfert par ftp sont + rapide, mais le listage du répertoire met 1min pour un répertoire avec 5 élément.
> 
> EDIT:J'ai tester avec proftpd et vsftpd.

 

Il est fort possible que tu ne comprennes pas la "problèmatique de FTP " en entreprise.

de par sa nature ftp est un goinfre en bande passante.

en clair si un malheureux travailleur bosse avec une appli conversationnelle et qu'un gros bourrin

débarque avec son ftp pour "sauvegarder" ses données tellement personnelle qu'il est emerdé quand on lui demande de "préciser". (longue la phrase   :Shocked:   )ce qui se passe :

le mec bosse dans des conditions déplorables et çà se termine à la batte de baseball.

donc réfléchit à ce que tu fais et dans quel cadre.

Amicalement :jlp

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est moi ou on est encore reparti sur une problématique de jeux en entreprise?

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Justement le probleme c'est que le requete est envoyer puis la réponse est dsonné 1min apres avec un calme plat sur le réseau (ethereal). Et si je fait du ftp c'est pour mon serveur web.Et j'ai plein d'iso de linux a mettre.

----------

## grosnours

T'iras plus vite à les télécharger des mirrors plutôt qu'à les uploader de chez toi.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Mon serveur est chez moi donc quand j'up a 32Mo/s mes j'ai plein de gros fichier a transferer entre mon pc de bureau, mon serveur, mon pc pour le travail. 

J'ai pas envie de rentrer dans les details, mais il me faut un truc qui me fait pas une minute pour lister mon répertoire, et qui as un débit corecte donc 50Mo/s.

----------

## OuinPis

J'ai une super solution pour toi alpha_one_x86, vire la totalité de tes disques dur et remplace les par des modules de mémoire flash ou ram et la tu auras taux de transferts digne de ce nom. Car de toute façon il n'existe pas beaucoup de disque dur qui atteignent les taux que tu demandes sans investir une petite fortune et surtout il y a beaucoup de contraintes qui te dépasse complètement et ce parce que tu ne cherche pas a comprendre. 

Ca fait plusieurs thread que tu ouvres que je prends plaisir à lire car tu me fais bien rire. Par contre je peux dire une chose cest que les gens de ce forums sont vraiment adorables et ouverts car malgré le fait évident que tu ne fais aucun effort pour chercher une solution a tes problèmes, et véritablement aucun efforts dans la façon dexposer tes problèmes de façon clair et précise (ce qui serait un minimum de respect de ta part pour les autres personnes fréquentant ce forum). Malgré tout ça ils continuent à essayer de taider et pour ça je leur tire mon chapeau et je les félicite.

Par contre franchement, moi tu ne me donnes pas envie du tout, donc je ferrais comme Kurgan, si tu as un problème dont jai la solution ben tu pourras toujours sécher  :Wink: 

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Je me documente, et je m'y connait asser, et je me suis peu etre mal exprimer, mais met disk dur surporte les débit que je cherche a avoir (hdd en raid0 ou  ram disk), et c'est samba qui me ralentit vu que apache as des bien meilleur debit. J'ai activer les jumbo frame pour gigabit. J'arrive en ce momoent a 25Mo/s au max, ca monte petit a petit, ... Je posse que des question qui sont (meme avec toutes les doc du monde) dur voir impossible a faire.

EDIT: merci à ceux qui mon aider et ceux qui continu a m'aider

----------

## Untux

... Bin moi alpha, c'est le contraire. J'ai pas les connaissances pour te venir en aide mais je te trouve sympathique, et si j'en étais capable je filerais aussi un coup de main :] Je me permet ce petit commentaire tout aussi inutile que celui de OuinPis dont je trouve le mépris... tout à fait admirable.

----------

## alpha_one_x86

Merci de ton soutien ca me remonte le moral. Meme si j'ai des difficulter a m'exprimer, je fait tout ce qu'il faut, et je lit les doc, et certain me sorte des réponse en ne lisant pas mon topic et en me dissant des truc que j'ai deja essayer comme si j'ete un débutant qui savais pas faire une simple commande? ALORS merci a tout ce qui me soutienne ou du moin qui ne m'enfonce pas.

----------

